# My work on Facebook, feel free to check it out



## Hutch1080 (Mar 5, 2013)

My main focus is on Street photography and I have put all of my work together which I have so far done and put it all on Facebook.
Feel free to follow and leave comments. Thank you!

B&W Street Photography | Facebook

And btw, if you enjoyed it, leave a like on the way out  



I can also be found on Twitter, here I'll be announcing further pictures.

https://twitter.com/bwstreetphoto



_Just for clarification, none of this is commercial work. It is purely non professional and for entertainment purposes only.  _


----------



## Tony S (Mar 6, 2013)

It's more appropriate to post images here on the forum and seek comments than it is to try a drive folks to your Facebook page.

A lot of members won't go off the Forum to look at pictures, especially if you have not even taken the time to introduce yourself... Welcomes and Introductions







[h=2]Welcomes and Introductions[/h](15 Viewing)


If you are new to the site, please take a moment and introduce yourself! This is a good section to break the ice and meet our very friendly community! If you have questions


----------

